# Pet Rescuer Needs Help



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have recently been in touch with a 13 year-old boy who has been rescuing unwanted pets, gerbils, hamsters, a hedgehog(!) from friends at school, etc. He is asking for any equipment/supplies he can get. he said he can buy them but can't afford too much money as his allowance is used up buying food for the critters.  

His family is fully involved and supportive and I trust that they are doing the right things for the animals in their care. I plan to deliver whatever extra cages, accessories, etc I can come up with (Pesto may be bringing extra stuff with him, for example) and I will likely throw in a gift card for Walmart or a pet store.

If you are in the Calgary area and have extra supplies, please let me know and I can either forward you his info or include you on our trip to deliver our stuff.


----------

